

Sony Distributes “The Interview” DRM-free - jeremiahlee
http://imgur.com/5L976qp

======
Gyonka
I think they are doing this because they are otherwise having many issues with
distribution - e.g iTunes Store. But definitely nice to see a step in what I
think is the right direction.

------
emic
If that pic was by you, did you rent or buy it?

~~~
jeremiahlee
I took the screenshots. I rented the movie from
[http://seetheinterview.com/](http://seetheinterview.com/) , right clicked,
and was blown away that it opened in VLC.

